# Beavertail Strike Questions



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I would not take the strike out in rough days off the beach. I was just in a strike and we 'picked' our day a few weeks ago and it was not as calm as the weatherman said it was going to be.

On flat calm days or maybe 3-5MPH with small chop it would be ok, but anything more than that is too much.

The strike was made for you to be able to cross bay-style water and then get into protected type water at your destination, not fish rough water the whole time.


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the info. I guess I am trying to get info for free. I am going to have to go demo any skiff before I make my decision.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Thanks for the info. I guess I am trying to get info for free. I am going to have to go demo any skiff before I make my decision.


Yes.

There are others like Capt Greg and Luke who will probably come in and comment as well. What I wrote is just my experience with the strike.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> I would not take the strike out in rough days off the beach. I was just in a strike and we 'picked' our day a few weeks ago and it was not as calm as the weatherman said it was going to be.
> 
> On flat calm days or maybe 3-5MPH with small chop it would be ok, but anything more than that is too much.
> 
> The strike was made for you to be able to cross bay-style water and then get into protected type water at your destination, not fish rough water the whole time.


Why do you say that? 

What didn't the boat do or what didn't you like about it? 

I'm not saying I agree or disagree with you just curios from another anglers perspective?


----------



## rkmurphy (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't think it's a matter of whether the strike can handle staking out in rough water COMFORTABLY. In any boat, if there are 2-3 ft swells, it's going to be uncomfortable. I think was he's asking is more if the boat can handle it without taking on water. i.e. safely


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > I would not take the strike out in rough days off the beach. I was just in a strike and we 'picked' our day a few weeks ago and it was not as calm as the weatherman said it was going to be.
> >
> > On flat calm days or maybe 3-5MPH with small chop it would be ok, but anything more than that is too much.
> >
> ...


There was nothing I 'didnt like' about it as far as overall performance is concerned, and the original question goes. There are other things not relating to near-shore ability that I really dont like about the strike.

The strike is a nice boat for sure...but it's not an ocean near-shore boat that can be used on 'any day' on the ocean. You still need to pick your days with relatively calm conditions.

The OP asked "or will I only be able to fish nice calm days". My initial response stated no, you dont need 'flat calm' days, but you still need to pick your days wisely, more so than you would with a proper high-sided bay boat with more freeboard and a higher bow to water line height.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

I sure hope it can.


----------



## cdaffin (Apr 4, 2012)

No it will not be as comfortable or capable as your 16' Flats n Bay.

Look at the open water skiffs (Vantage, Marquesa, HPX18 etc) for that, and even with those beach front in the wind is never fun.

Gregg will be in here telling us it's the best open water skiff he has ever been on soon, so as always go do some wet testing.


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

I think I have got what I need. Thanks guys.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

I would advise against 'staking out' in rough water in the strike, but I wouldn't hesitate to anchor up from the bow in rougher conditions. I am coming out of an hpx-v 17 and it handles chop better then the maverick but the maverick did handle large 'swells' better. The maverick could point it's nose straight up in the air and not beat you too bad. The strike likes to ride a little more bow down and while I haven't even been close to taking one over the bow I think it would be easier in the strike then the maverick. That being said. I did and will continue to fish on the outside beaches of swfl for tarpon in my strike and a lot of the time I don't have the ability to pick and choose my days. 

In short. Yes you can anchor up with the strike in rougher waters but you have to remember it is a low freeboard boat, it is not a bay boat.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

But as everyone says. Go out on every boat you are considering.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> No it will not be as comfortable or capable as your 16' Flats n Bay.
> 
> Look at the open water skiffs (Vantage, Marquesa, HPX18 etc) for that, and even with those beach front in the wind is never fun.
> 
> ...


----------



## Snookdaddy (Jan 5, 2008)

When it's blowing 12 - 15mph out of the west and you tarpon fishing the Gulf side, it plain sucks.. It doesn't matter what skiff you're in.. This pick above is anchored up in a Mav HPX 18' and water is busting over the troller and coming into the cockpit... Same thing was happening in 2 of my friends 17.8 Pros... If the wind is blowing in your teeth, you're gonna get some water in your boat.. plain and simple..

A good friend (who fishes out of a HB 17.8 Pro) just got back from 2 days fishing with Will Benson in the Key running Will's 17' Strike. He was amazed how it performed and how dry it was... He said if he was laying out coin for a new boat, he'd go with the Strike, without question... Neither one of us would want to pay 45K for a new HB, when we can have the same, or better performance out of a Strike.

Neither of us has a dog in the fight.. He has a 17.8 Pro and I have a 18' Waterman. We love our skiffs, but both of us would look extra hard at the Strike, if buying new..

Also heard the the 60 Etec is plenty and the 90 Etec is overkill on the Strike..

Wet test one if you're considering any "high end" skiff, I think you'll be surprised..


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I have a tiller strike and it does well anchored up bow into the wind it is the skiff mattyvac is refering to it did well but was a bit uncomforting the day we went out it wasn't the right time to go out in a skiff but we did it and made it back safely if you want to try one out in any condition let me know I will let you run mine I fish allover florida and would recomend this skiff to you over the flats and bay I have owened one and it is comparable shallower draft and weight are the differance


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

This is all good stuff. I am definitely going to wet test one when I get more serious. The boat looks like it could handle some nasty stuff on the beach. I just wanted to make sure I wasn't getting my hopes up.


----------



## Capnredfish (Feb 1, 2012)

I can not imaging staking off any flats skiff in bad conditions. I dont mind running mine in rough conditions but do not enjoy being stopped in rough conditions. Even if it was 6 inches taller it would only help a little with water over side not comfort. Have only taken water over bow once and it hot use all the way back at the seat , not even the cockpit. Took a wave over the back once. That was a lot of water, did real well though but probably good it ws only one.


----------



## jlb05f15 (Apr 4, 2012)

If you fish on the beach for tarpon on the gulf coast, you probably have a lot better idea of the conditions I am talking about. I have been doing it for a number of years now and I know what I am asking but I didn't seem to convey what I meant. I know in some situations water will spill over the bow and it won't be comfortable. What I was asking, I guess, was my buddy has a HB Whipray that he is cautious about taking out on west wind days. He has to pick his days. I can only fish weekends and the very few days during the summer that I take off of work. I would like to be able to fish the beach in 2 footers if I have to. I just was wondering if it was enough boat to handle that.


----------



## judofish (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a BT Strike and fished in front on a few snotty days this summer targeting tarpon. The boat will float and it will take a few over the bow, the bilge will work and you'll get wet. Is it fun? Well that depends if you hook a fish! It's a very decent skiff that handles a chop relatively well and she has big breast with narrow hips so when she has a few drinks, she can be slightly tippy.


----------



## b.bates (Jul 10, 2013)

For the owners does anyone have performance numbers with the 60 hp?


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

I believe the 60's are getting around 35-36 wot


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> For the owners does anyone have performance numbers with the 60 hp?


60 ETEC tiller did 32-33 with two anglers and gear. With the 'perfect' prop it ran 35.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

what does your 90 etech get Luke wl


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

hmaadd I am only seeing 38 right now (fully loaded) because of the way it is propped.  It will jump on plane in less then a boats length with ZERO squat but it hinders the top end too much.  I dont need that crazy of a hole shot so I have a prop on the way from power tech.  I am only seeing 5100 rpm right now so I have plenty of head room.  I dont think 42 will be a stretch.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

not exactly the same, but my BT Vengence with an e tec 90 gets about 40 with 2 anglers and full of fuel - even better is that is the fact it will cruise at 34 or 35 at 4500 rpm's burning about 6 gph


----------



## tsweidle (Dec 17, 2011)

I have a f70 on my strike and I am getting 38 mph at 6400 rpms. That is fully loaded with two guys.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

trpon what prop are you running?


----------



## Net 30 (Mar 24, 2012)

> she has big breast with narrow hips so when she has a few drinks, she can be slightly tippy.


Sounds like my mother in-law................


----------



## Chevystroked383 (Apr 12, 2011)

I am getting 35.4 with a full load and two people and a full load with a 17 pitch stillato prop nothing power tech had would do over 31


----------



## Marshfly (Nov 4, 2012)

> I have a f70 on my strike and I am getting 38 mph at 6400 rpms.  That is fully loaded with two guys.


You need another 2" of pitch. You'd pick up probably 1mpg at cruise by turning less rpm for the speed and still have good holeshot.


----------



## judofish (Aug 29, 2013)

I have a 90etec on mine and my top speed is 42mph at 5500rpm.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

do you know which prop you have thanks


----------



## judofish (Aug 29, 2013)

I have the 4-blade Rapture prop that I sent to Admiral Prop to have some work done to it. They adjusted the pitch from 15 to 13 and they thinned out the blades.


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

How easy does the strike pole? If you have comparisons to other skiffs let us know what its comparable to. 

What does it draft with a 60 etec?


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> How easy does the strike pole? If you have comparisons to other skiffs let us know what its comparable to.
> 
> What does it draft with a 60 etec?


Drafts pretty skinny...we got into 6-7" of water with an angler on each end of the boat no problem.

This is my opinion, but the boat poles like a barge. It poles straight and responds well, but when you push it, it feels like you are pushing something MUCH heavier. I would go as far as to say it feels slightly heavier to pole than an older HPX18. The HPX17, whipray, SUV17, and copperhead are all much easier to pole.


----------



## MSG (Jan 11, 2010)

> trpon what prop are you running?


not even sure of pitch - came with the boat, but it is a 3 blade- and I think i was wrong on the cruise numbers by 1 mph or so - was out today and checked - I got 33 or 34 mph at 4500 rpms at 6gph - full of fuel, livewell full and 2 anglers with trolling mottor with 2 batteries and a casting platform.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

> > How easy does the strike pole? If you have comparisons to other skiffs let us know what its comparable to.
> >
> > What does it draft with a 60 etec?
> 
> ...


I disagree, coming from an hpx-v 17 it poles much easier then that boat. I havent poled the others so I dont know about them. I am also on the Elite Strike and we havent weighed it so I dont know the weight difference.


----------



## Beavertail (Jul 2, 2011)

> > > How easy does the strike pole? If you have comparisons to other skiffs let us know what its comparable to.
> > >
> > > What does it draft with a 60 etec?
> >
> ...



I agree with Luke. I poled Luke strike and the wind was blowing about 10-15 mph and the strike poled easy and straight and the wind didn't push the boat around at all.


----------



## judofish (Aug 29, 2013)

I've had a Mitzi 17, a Maverick and an EC Lostmen and the Strike poles very easily, tracks well and turns very easily on the pole. It is not as stable as the Maverick or the EC but it poles very easily and drafts very skinny. With the tunnel hull and jack plate, I swear it runs skinner that it drafts. Whatever boat that you purchase, try a few out. No boat is perfect and all boats fit the end user differently. My boat is near perfect until my wife and both kids want to go fishing, scalloping or lobstering but that only happens 4-6 times a year. During those times, I want something larger but when I'm out by myself or with just one other angler, the Strike is a great choice for me. Good luck and happy hunting.


----------



## Jacob_Johnson (Sep 15, 2010)

Iv been on Luke's strike and can run around the gunnels. It's waaay more stable than my 16' Mitzi was. If I get a new boat anytime soon it will definitely be a strike


----------



## JRP (Sep 24, 2012)

Be careful of The hype for certain boats on this or any other form or word of mouth.I see more people on here buying skiffs due to the hype that arent suited to the the area they fish or the type of fishing they do.Wet testing a skiff in calm water is not enough . Do it in choppy conditions an 8ft pram or any boat rides well in calm conditions.I fish for tarpon as well in those conditions sometimes if I were you I would definitely consider a bigger boat not a micro.Having owned one an 18ft dolphin back country would be an excellent choice .No one skiff will do it all. I currently own An 18ft action craft and micro .I love both 18ft boats with v6 power and could sit here all nite talking about advantages and disadvantages its all give and take . Good luck and take your time.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Jrp best advice on here! Test test test. I just ordered an aeon 23 because this boat isn't suited to everything. It does what it's intended for great but at the end of the day it a small skiff. I do like to fish rough days as well so soon ill have the option.


----------



## Luke_WL. (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are a few photos from the other morning that Gregg snapped while we were out for a few hours.


----------



## hmaadd29 (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Luke does your skiff feel bigger than the 17v or about the same


----------



## Capt. Gregg McKee (Sep 28, 2007)

Those two boats have similar dimension. The Strike is 9 inches longer and has an identical beam to the HPX17. Boat skiffs have the same weight but the BT will draft less since it has almost no deadrise. However, the Mav will be faster with the same horsepower. The BT has a bigger front deck but the HPX has more internal storage. Both boats pole great and are beautifully constructed. You can also pick up a new Strike for around $10k less than an HPX17. If you're in Tampa this weekend stop by the boat show. BT's entire lineup will be there and so will Maverick's.


----------

